# Re-threading bobbin on Toyota AD860



## EliteInk&Design (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am having trouble re-threading the bobbin as well as the tension on it!! I am not VERY familiar with this machine either. If anyone has any tips whatsoever you feel may help with my learning, please do fill me in!!

Brittney


----------



## Patches (Oct 13, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaH9yB7XUBk[/media]

There's a video on how to set up bobbin tension..

It's the exact technique I use, though I learned it from another (similar) video... 



As far as rethreading your bobbin - I own a Toyota 850 - I just buy boxes of 144 bobbins pre wound / disposable - it costs about $20...... MUCH cheaper then my time to rewind that many (and I usually consider my time worthless!).....

edit: OH and remember we use 'L' model Bobbins!


----------



## EliteInk&Design (Dec 17, 2009)

I will try this and letcha know how I come up!! Thank You!


----------

